# Muro in falso



## evotta

Devo spiegare in ambito di divulgazione scientifica le diverse tipologie di lesioni. Una in particolare si presenta quando c'è un "muro in falso" (ovvero un muro che non prosegue al piano di sotto e quindi poggia sul solaio).
Es: "Questo è il tipico quadro fessurativo che si presenta nei muri in falso, per flessione del solaio portante"
Tentativo (non molto letterale): "This is the typical crack pattern which occurs when the wall rests over the slab, which bends"
Esiste un termine corrispondente a "muro in falso"?


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao evotta!*_

Ti propongo:

_1) "muro in falso" = "muro non portante" = "curtain";

2) "muro in falso" = "muro non portante" = "non-bearing wall".
_
Nel tuo contesto,a mio parere, la migliore traduzione è la seconda.

Bye,

_*Benzene*_


----------



## evotta

Grazie Benzene,
per "muro non portante" la seconda anche secondo me è perfetta, ma, anche in italiano, non coincide esattamente con "muro in falso". Un muro non portante è quello sul quale non appoggia il solaio (ad esempio perché è parallelo alle travi). Un muro in falso di solito non è portante, ma un muro non portante può tranquillamente non essere in falso (ovvero non proseguire fino a terra). Non so se mi sono spiegata... e soprattutto non so se esiste il termine corrispondente in inglese, se no mi tengo il mio giro di parole!
Ciao,
Evotta


----------



## Lazzini

Is this not the same thing as (the literally translated) "false wall", which is, as far as I know, a partition supported on the existing floor without any underlying foundations?


----------



## evotta

Thankyou Lazzini, I didn't know it was this easy!


----------



## Lorena1970

Lazzini said:


> Is this not the same thing as (the literally translated) "false wall", which is, as far as I know, a partition supported on the existing floor without any underlying foundations?



I may be wrong, but I have some doubts on this one. I am not sure that what in Italy corresponds to "muro in falso" is the same of the British "false wall". Googleing I see that false walls are generally made out of plasterboard,or of wood, and serve as light partition to divide spaces, or as background in theatres and so on. "muro in falso" is made out of bricks and mortar, it doesn't have any structural function and may overload slabs. I know the subject but not the greatest in traditional building technolgies.


----------



## evotta

It looked too easy...


----------



## Lorena1970

Scusa evotta, ma questo "muro in falso" (sinceramente non ho mai sentito questa espressione...) corrisponde al "muro non portante"...? Perché apparentemente mi parrebbe di sì, ma poiché nel corso dei miei studi non ho mai sentito questa definizione, mi metto dei dubbi.....


----------



## evotta

No, muro in falso e muro non portante non sono la stessa cosa. Muro non portante vuol dire che SOPRA non ci è appoggiato niente (il solaio in particolare), mentre muro in falso vuol dire che SOTTO non c'è un muro su cui poggia il "nostro muro", che quindi sarà portato da un solaio o da una volta. A volte i muri in falso sono solo tramezze leggere, ma a volte sono veri e propri muri in mattoni (certo non progettati da un genio dell'ingegneria...). Se googoli l'espressione si trova. Però ignoro se nel mondo anglosassone esista: magari loro semplicemente evitano di farli, perché hanno ingegneri migliori


----------



## Lorena1970

Beh.. in realtà un muro non portante è un "muro scarico", ovvero un muro sul quale non agiscono le risultanti delle forze dei pesi applicati al di sopra di esso. Direi che non esistono muri sui quali "_SOPRA non ci è appoggiato niente (il solaio in particolare)_". Un conto è l'appoggio del solaio, un conto è lo scarico del sistema di forze che agisce sull'edificio. Ho guardato su Google, ma mi sembra solo un termine da ingegneri per definire un muro scarico, ovvero non portante. Poi posso sbagliare. Temo comunque che se non chiarisci questa definizione sia difficile aiutarti...


----------



## CPA

Mi vengono in mente le cosiddette "superfetazioni edilizie", per esempio questo attico abusivo.  Non so come si traduce "muro in falso", però direi _This is the typical crack pattern which occurs when a flat roof sags under the weight of a ??? wall._


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> _This is the typical crack pattern which occurs when a flat roof sags under the weight of a ??? wall._



La tua versione mi sembra, come sempre, perfetta. L'unico dubbio che mi viene, e sono certamente io che fraintendo, è che la frase messa così faccia pensare a fessurazioni nel solaio, mentre le fessurazioni sono nella parete, causate dal cedimento del solaio. Mi sono spiegata...?
Se fosse così: "_This is the typical crack pattern which occurs in a ??? wall __when a flat roof sags under its weight" _cambierebbe qualcosa...?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Non sono esperta e spero di non creare confusione: vedo, in rete, che "muro in falso" è spesso riportato per esteso come "muro appoggiato in falso", più precisamente "elemento _strutturale appoggiato in falso".

_Discussioni Ingegneria Civile: "Questo punto è ripreso pari pari dall’EC8 5.4.1.2.5 “Eurocodes – Provisions”. ... si dice che è vietato realizzare pareti ***strutturali*** _appoggiate in falso _su travi o solette. Cioè, se fai una parete in c.a. e le dai funzione strutturale, per essere a norma ci deve essere la ***continuità sino in fondazione***. Diversamente la devi degradare ad elemento non strutturale (ad esempio muratura portata?)_. Una parete portante per NON essere in falso (che brutta espressione) deve arrivare in fondazione, altrimenti è da considerare portata.”_

Design to Eurocodes: EC8 5.4.1.2.5 - Are d_iscontinued vertical structural elements a_llowed according to Eurocode 8 in buildings located in seismic regions or not?According to Eurocode 8 clause 5.4.1.2.5: "Structural walls shall not rely for their support on beams or slabs. As for the primary seismic beams supporting columns discontinued below the beams, there shall be no eccentricity of the column axis relative to that of the beam and the beam shall be supported by at least two direct supports, such as walls or columns. - In my opinion discontinued vertical structural elements (columns or walls) should not be constructed in seismic regions...

A discontinuous system occurs where astructural wall is not vertically continuous to the foundation but transfers its vertical load to a column or columns.

Non è un suggerimento, ma … chiedo: l’espressione “muri in falso” potrebbe essere, più propriamente, “muri strutturali appoggiati in falso”? Se sì, potrebbe andare bene “discontinuous structural walls”?


----------



## CPA

Anja, "discontinuous structural wall" mi convince molto di più del suggerimento di proZ: "non-vertical wall (not built down to foundations)".

@Lo: Hai ragione, la tua variante è più conforme all'OP. 

Ho pensato anche a "self-standing wall".


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> @Lo: Hai ragione, la tua variante è più conforme all'OP.
> 
> Ho pensato anche a "self-standing wall".



Grazie CPA. "un uccellino autorevole"  mi ha suggerito "_non-load bearing wall_" (USE), che a me pare corretto poiché si parla fondamentalmente di un _muro NON portante.
_"self-standing wall" mi sembra più corrispondete a "muro autoportante" che è ancora un'altra cosa. Quindi direi che dovrebbe essere:

*"This is the typical crack pattern which occurs in a non-load-bearing wall when a flat roof sags under its weight"*

Sei d' accordo CPA?


----------



## CPA

Lo, il discorso non è se questo benedetto muro è portante o no, ma se è stato costruito in asse con le fondamenta dell'edificio oppure semplicemente "poggiato" sul lastrico solare.

Sono d'accordo che "self-standing" non va bene. Ci ho voluto provare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> Scusa evotta, ma questo "muro in falso" (sinceramente non ho mai sentito questa espressione...)



E' un'espressione non sconosciuta anche a chi, come me, non ha competenze particolari in campo di edilizia o ingegneria civile, tanto e vero che lo si trova come voce perfino in un normale dizionario della lingua italiana (quindi non un dizionario tecnico) come il Treccani



> *f.* Con uso sostantivato, *muro in falso*,  muro che non è costruito in prosecuzione di altro muro sottostante, ma è  appoggiato a una struttura orizzontale (trave o solaio).





Lorena1970 said:


> corrisponde al  "muro non portante"...? Perché apparentemente mi parrebbe di sì



No, non è sinonimo di "muro non portante".


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> Lo, il discorso non è se questo benedetto muro è portante o no, ma se è stato costruito in asse con le fondamenta dell'edificio oppure semplicemente "poggiato" sul lastrico solare.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che "self-standing" non va bene. Ci ho voluto provare.



Avevo capito che non era in asse, ma avevo il dubbio che potesse essere comunque corrispondente a un muro non portante.



Paulfromitaly said:


> No, non è sinonimo di "muro non portante".



Bene: qualche certezza in più non fa mai male. Male che vada ho un futuro come muratore...!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Not being a civil engineer, I don't know if we have a word for it. It is wall supported only by floor joists (without a direct load bearing path to the ground.)


----------



## london calling

I tend to agree with Lazzini: partition wall. This is what Wiki says:

Partition walls may be constructed of steelpanels, bricks or blocks from clay, terra-cotta or concrete, reinforced, or hollow.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> I tend to agree with Lazzini: partition wall. This is what Wiki says:
> 
> Partition walls may be constructed of steelpanels, bricks or blocks from clay, terra-cotta or concrete, reinforced, or hollow.



That's what we call tramezza/tramezzo.

Is a "muro in falso" always a tramezza? I don't know


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is a "muro in falso" always a tramezza? I don't know


Good question. I have no idea.


----------



## Lorena1970

The "muro in falso" is always a "tramezz*o *" as much as it is always a "muro non portante".

Anyway:  "parete divisoria" = "partition wall". The "tramezzo" is something different (and again: the Italian construction art is different from the British, USA, African et.al. one, and this is crucial for any language difference re this subject), as it collaborates to the structural system, even if it is not a load bearing wall. Then, Wiki, like Wikipedia, is not the bible.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> The "muro in falso" is always a "tramezz*o *" as much as it is always a "muro non portante".



It can be a tramezz*a* and yes, a tramezz*a* is non portante.



> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramezzo
> Il tramezzo o tramezz*a* è un'infrastruttura edilizia ...


----------



## Lorena1970

"Tramezz*a" *non è linguaggio corretto per riferirsi a una parete.  

Purtroppo il linguaggio di Wikipedia è spesso un misto di termini corretti e di linguaggio popolare, e non credo di essere la prima a dirlo, e questo genera una notevole confusione, nonché un imbastardimento del linguaggio. (provare a cercare su Google "tramezza" e vedere i risultati...)

Comunque volevo dire che un "muro in falso" è sempre un "tramezzo" tanto quanto è sempre "non portante". E poiché abbiamo stabilito (mi pare) che NON è un "muro non portante", trai le debite conclusioni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> "Tramezz*a" *non è linguaggio corretto per riferirsi a una parete.



Allora anche il Treccani si sbaglia


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tramezz*a*/
> Nell’uso region.,* lo stesso che *_*tramezz*o_



Il Garzanti si sbaglia


> http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/ricerca/?q=tramezz*a*
> *1.*  sottile parete divisoria; tramezzo



Il dizionario Hoepli si sbaglia





> http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Italiano/T/tramezza.php
> tramezz*a*: EDIL Tramezzo: una t. di legno, di mattoni forati


----------



## Lorena1970

Temo che tu travisi le mie intenzioni. Ho detto che "_non è linguaggio corretto per riferirsi a una parete"_. Se i dizionari lo riportano, nessun problema. Chi vuole lo usi.  
Il DOP, ad esempio, non lo riporta. Io sono cresciuta col DOP ( e ho studiato con uno dei suoi redattori), e su quello mi baso, per la lingua italiana. Ognuno sceglie i riferimenti che ritiene più appropriati, non è così?


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Temo che tu travisi le mie intenzioni. Ho detto che "_non è linguaggio corretto per riferirsi a una parete"_. Se i dizionari lo riportano, nessun problema. Chi vuole lo usi.
> Il DOP, ad esempio, non lo riporta. Io sono cresciuta col DOP ( e ho studiato con uno dei suoi redattori), e su quello mi baso, per la lingua italiana. Ognuno sceglie i riferimenti che ritiene più appropriati, non è così?




Preferire una scelta lessicale ad un'altra e' ovviamente lecito.  Anch'io preferisco istintivamente (forse per via della mia parlata regionale)  'tramezzo' a 'tramezza'.  Anche preferire un vocabolario ad un'altro, o lo stile di un autore a quello di un altro ecc. ecc.   Preferenze personali, opinioni, scelte stilistiche non costituiscono pero' regole grammaticali o verita' lessicali di portata universale.


Qui va quindi corretta un'affermazione perentoria ma infondata del post #25 :



> _"Tramezz*a" *non è linguaggio corretto per riferirsi a una parete._



Per chi sta imparando l'italiano, la frase riportata qui sopra non e' esatta.  Meglio dire :

_Lorena e Odysseus, e altri con loro, preferiscono la parola 'tramezzo' - 'tramezza' e' pero' parola ugualmente accettabile e lessicalmente corretta, e come tale e' riportata da molti vocabolari di prim'ordine._




Lorena1970 said:


> Comunque volevo dire che un "muro in falso" è sempre un "tramezzo" tanto  quanto è sempre "non portante". E poiché abbiamo stabilito (mi pare)  che NON è un "muro non portante", trai le debite conclusioni.




La frase riportata qui sopra e' invece poco chiara - piu' precisamente, la seconda parte, quella dopo il punto, contraddice la prima, togliendo qualsiasi valore al capoverso.

Se ne invita l'autrice a correggerne il testo, spiegando meglio quello che voleva dire, se lo ritiene interessante per la discussione.  Se non lo ritiene importante, provvedero' piu' tardi a cancellare questa parte del post in quanto non contributiva, anzi possibile fonte di confusione.


----------



## CPA

Per tornare a bomba, visto quanto chiarito da Evotta ("muro in mattoni" # 9) e quanto citato da Anja.Ann (# 13), suggerisco _discontinuous vertical wall_, senza specificare se è _structural _(portante) o meno. Quando si tratta di un lastrico solare come base di appoggio, anche il peso di un grande oleandro in vaso può creare dei problemi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Se ne invita l'autrice a correggerne il testo, spiegando meglio quello che voleva dire, se lo ritiene interessante per la discussione. Se non lo ritiene importante, provvedero' piu' tardi a cancellare questa parte del post in quanto non contributiva, anzi possibile fonte di confusione.



Rispondo all'invito, e naturalmente lascio a voi la scelta di conservare/cancellare quella parte o l'intero post ( e in caso anche questo, naturalmente  )

La mia “sciarada” era in risposta alla domanda 


> Is a "muro in falso" *always* a tramezza? *I don't know*


. Ho risposto, con una formula tipica di certi giochi, che un "muro in falso" è *sempre* un "tramezzo" tanto quanto è *sempre* un "muro non portante". E poiché un "muro in falso” *NON *è sempre un “muro non portante" (da quanto emerso nei post precedenti, può essere un muro portante), ne consegue che allo stesso modo un "muro in falso" *NON* è sempre/necessariamente nemmeno un "tramezzo". Era solo un modo giocoso per rispondere a quella domanda sulla base di quanto detto anche in altri post.


----------

